# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  echolink (#598)

## θανάσης

Δημιουργήθηκε και υποστηρίζετε από τους SV8OMF SV8NQN SY8AMQ SV8LMM.
Ο κόμβος συμμετέχει στο δίκτυο Echolink για την περιοχή της Εύβοιας προσφέρει ασύρματη και ενσύρματη (inet) επικοινωνία παγκόσμια.
Η συχνότητα εισόδου - εξόδου της ασύρματης επικοινωνίας είναι 144.750Mhz τόνος 88.5.

Πληροφορίες σχετικά με την υπηρεσία: http://www.echolink.org/

----------

